# Word for the day acerbic



## Josiah (May 11, 2015)

acerbic
[uh-sur-bik] 

adjective

1.sour or astringent in taste:
Lemon juice is acerbic.

2.harsh or severe, as of temper or expression:
acerbic criticism.

Jon Stewart's acerbic wit


----------

